# First Restoration Attempt 1955 Black Phantom



## babycalfs (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey all,
I'm still very new around here and just got into the vintage bike world. I just purchased five bikes from my grandfather's family estate auction recently and I'm slowly cleaning them up and learning as I go. I'm sending a lot of my high maintenance questions to a fellow Caber but I wanted to share my first project that took me about 3 weeks to tear down and put back together. I'm a psych major and very mechanically challenged so all the wrench turning and problem solving associated with this doesn't come naturally to me. But here's my beginning pics.





























I've never torn anything down before so I took a lot of pictures (I think 97 or them to make it through the first process). While my contact has suggested an OA bath, I was a little nervous and mostly just stuck to learning the mechanics the first time around and rubbing a lot of aluminum foil on chrome. 

Out of all the bikes that I purchased, this 1955 Phantom seemed like a good first project because they're fairly common and I was fine with making a few mistakes along the line. 

Here's  some before and after shots
















As well as the process of me putting this poor thing back together (Again, no clue what I was doing











As well as one final shot of it in the same place that it started:





It still needs a few parts to my knowledge. I'm not sure what kind of pedals are on there but they're not right so I'm gonna scope out some Schwinn pedals. Also, please ignore that squirrely tire cap. I have a repo Phantom light I could put on it but I'm not rushing into that yet. I'm not sure about that seat though. If anyone has feedback on that thing. It's in pretty good shape but doesn't look like my other repo seats. Here's a close up from Before I started the clean up.




I'm currently tearing part my first bike as a kid from back in the 80's and I'm likely going to try and practice using an OA bath on that before I come back to this project again. I'd like to ultimately do a full OA bath on this to detail it up a bit as well as clean up some of the nuts and bolts on it. If anyone has feedback or suggestions, I take criticism pretty well.


----------



## bthoff (Jun 14, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Hey all,
> I'm still very new around here and just got into the vintage bike world. I just purchased five bikes from my grandfather's family estate auction recently and I'm slowly cleaning them up and learning as I go. I'm sending a lot of my high maintenance questions to a fellow Caber but I wanted to share my first project that took me about 3 weeks to tear down and put back together. I'm a psych major and very mechanically challenged so all the wrench turning and problem solving associated with this doesn't come naturally to me. But here's my beginning pics.
> 
> View attachment 1646311
> ...



Welcome to the hobby and cool first bike. I don't think this bike needs OA, which I understand to be more of an extreme rust tactic. The small bits can go in a tub with some CLR. I often just run them over a sanding block for a bit. Good luck!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 14, 2022)

bthoff said:


> Welcome to the hobby and cool first bike. I don't think this bike needs OA, which I understand to be more of an extreme rust tactic. The small bits can go in a tub with some CLR. I often just run them over a sanding block for a bit. Good luck!



What do you mean when you say "run parts over with a sanding block"?


----------



## bthoff (Jun 14, 2022)

Washers, bolts, screws - I find the corrosion and gunk comes off better with a little light sanding. Block is easiest for the purpose.


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

Looks like it is coming together nicely.


----------



## sworley (Jun 14, 2022)

Very nice! Take your time and hopefully have fun!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 14, 2022)

I would take all the chrome part except the tank and soak them in a solution of 10% molasses and water for a couple weeks and I guarantee all the rust will be completely gone . Here’s some pictures of a Phantom rack and lights before and after . Don’t soak any cad plated parts and fender braces should be sandwiched between two pieces of duct tape or the cad plating will be removed .
Pictures of the rack where it looks darker than the rack legs is because I clear coated it to keep it from rusting again so I can show the results . It will not hurt or remove the chrome at all but it will remove any cad plating


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 14, 2022)

Have fun with it and a good project!  Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 14, 2022)

bthoff said:


> Washers, bolts, screws - I find the corrosion and gunk comes off better with a little light sanding. Block is easiest for the purpose.



Sorry to disagree but sanding anything for anything but paint is not a good idea.  If there is any chrome or Cad plating sanding wil break through the plating and expose bare metal.  Then rust has more to grab onto and will only get worse by spreading under the plating edge.  Better to just spend a bit more time and clean with a brass brush.  Will remove surface rust but nothing else


----------



## bthoff (Jun 15, 2022)

1motime said:


> Sorry to disagree but sanding anything for anything but paint is not a good idea.  If there is any chrome or Cad plating sanding wil break through the plating and expose bare metal.  Then rust has more to grab onto and will only get worse by spreading under the plating edge.  Better to just spend a bit more time and clean with a brass brush.  Will remove surface rust but nothing else



I respect what you are saying. If I were working on valuable bikes I would take the extra care but I mostly work on $25 shed bikes that get donated to a campus bike shop. All about trade offs.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 15, 2022)

bthoff said:


> I respect what you are saying. If I were working on valuable bikes I would take the extra care but I mostly work on $25 shed bikes that get donated to a campus bike shop. All about trade offs.



OK  In that case where time is more important and the metal just needs to get cleaner use a bench grinder with a good wire wheel and get to it.  Faster than sanding and more thorough.  Easier on the hands also.  Good luck!


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions so far, guys. I'm take all the info I can get. If anyone has recommendations for YouTube channels to check out on vintage bike restoration or the mechanics of them, I'm game, too. I tend to learn from watching others do it. 

Also, I messed up in my OP and said tail light when my meant rear reflector. I have a repo Stimsonite reflector for it and I'm also aware I don't have a chain on it. The original one was deceased so I gotta figure out what size chain I need. I thought I had one but it was too short.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jun 18, 2022)

The bike looks great so far. Other than adding a correct part I wouldn't do much more. It's an awesome bike.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 18, 2022)

welcome to the cabe ! nice bike and have fun !


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 18, 2022)

Rockman9 said:


> The bike looks great so far. Other than adding a correct part I wouldn't do much more. It's an awesome bike.



So I know it's missing the chain and the pedals aren't Schwinn appropriate. Current handle bars are repo and brand new (probably the ones from the 90s) but I'm ok with them for now. I'm unsure about the seat on whether it's repo or not but if you see any other parts incorrect for the bike, let me know. I really want to do this justice and I want things original as I can get them. Having people point out flaws or incorrect things and why they're incorrect is really helpful and a learning experience for me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

Looking good! The seat on it now is a one year only Phanton seat, 1959. The grips will be the flush Schwinn tear drop design, not the 60's recessed type in your before and after shots. Have fun!


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2022)

I think your seat is a few years newer and came on the last of the Phantoms and sometimes on the early 60's Wasps & cycletrucks, as said I wouldn't do too much more ( don't know why anyone would even think about OA bath for this bike! ), put a chain on and look for pedals ( those are good for now ) and  ride/enjoy!


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> I think your seat is a few years newer and came on the last of the Phantoms and sometimes on the early 60's Wasps & cycletrucks, as said I wouldn't do too much more ( don't know why anyone would even think about OA bath for this bike! ), put a chain on and look for pedals ( those are good for now ) and  ride/enjoy!
> 
> 
> GTs58 said:
> ...




Yes! Thanks for the handgrip feedback. Here's a close up of the ones I have on there now rather that whatever white ones were on there before:





The seat feedback from both of you is really appreciated and noted. I'll probably just mark down that I need to find an appropriate seat for that bike and see if I can just sell that one then because I don't have any late era Phantoms and honestly, I'm ok with the ones I have so I don't intend on getting more of them. Is there something specific about the one year seat that made it stand out?

So one quick note that I wasn't real specific about regarding the OA bath: that wasn't necessarily a suggestion for THIS bike. Just a general way to treat or clean parts. I'm very new to this and probably unfairly paraphrasing the other person's experience, though. I only chose to do aluminum foil because it was safe and I wanted to err on the side of caution. My next project that I'm working on is completely cleaning my childhood bike (1980s Champion) that is rusted as hell so I'm going to do an OA bath on that for some practice


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2022)

Here's the style of grips that was common during 1955 and a little earlier. These are also reproduced by Dan (bicyclebones) on eBay and they come in black, white, red, green and maybe blue, but I haven't see the blue version. His price is $35 a pair and I've seen chewed up originals with prices almost twice that. 
The seats used before 1959 had a real leather cover. Maybe @bobcycles or @rustjunkie can give you a hand in locating one. 

Originals.


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the style of grips that was common during 1955 and a little earlier. These are also reproduced by Dan (bicyclebones) on eBay and they come in black, white, red, green and maybe blue, but I haven't see the blue version. His price is $35 a pair and I've seen chewed up originals with prices almost twice that.
> The seats used before 1959 had a real leather cover. Maybe @bobcycles or @rustjunkie can give you a hand in locating one.
> 
> Originals.
> ...



Yo, thanks for the screenshot. That helps a lot. I have a toolbox full of grips that I can go through and I'll take a look. Would prefer original verses fabricated but we'll see what my choices are. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate this for real


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 20, 2022)

Rockman9 said:


> The bike looks great so far. Other than adding a correct part I wouldn't do much more. It's an awesome bike.



I'm not managing my comments to this very well so I'm kinda slow to respond despite reading everything. I liked your comment but forgot to actually respond. You mentioned a "correct part" which I'm very interested in. A couple people have talked about the seat and I know the pedals are crazy. I want accurate on these so if you have suggestions  or feedback, let me know. I'm very interested in correct parts. I take the criticism pretty well so you don't have to be gentle. I'm new and this is the only way I'm gonna learn.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jun 21, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> I'm not managing my comments to this very well so I'm kinda slow to respond despite reading everything. I liked your comment but forgot to actually respond. You mentioned a "correct part" which I'm very interested in. A couple people have talked about the seat and I know the pedals are crazy. I want accurate on these so if you have suggestions  or feedback, let me know. I'm very interested in correct parts. I take the criticism pretty well so you don't have to be gentle. I'm new and this is the only way I'm gonna learn.



I was actually speaking in more general terms. I am no expert and should have said "correct parts." The correct rear reflector on the rear fender, the grips, the pedals, etc. Nothing that breaks the bank or has to be done ASAP. My suggestion on the seat is to ride it and see if you like it. If you like it I wouldn't be in any hurry to replace it. I have a 1950 Black Phantom but to my understanding the seat I have on it was for a '51 or later but I ride it a lot and love the seat so I don't plan on replacing it. You have done a great job on the bike and should enjoy it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 23, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Hey all,
> I'm still very new around here and just got into the vintage bike world. I just purchased five bikes from my grandfather's family estate auction recently and I'm slowly cleaning them up and learning as I go. I'm sending a lot of my high maintenance questions to a fellow Caber but I wanted to share my first project that took me about 3 weeks to tear down and put back together. I'm a psych major and very mechanically challenged so all the wrench turning and problem solving associated with this doesn't come naturally to me. But here's my beginning pics.
> 
> View attachment 1646311
> ...



I have a 55 as well and can tell U  first hand, there's nothing common about 1955-59 except they don't get the attention the previous 'Old Style' years do. U can see mine at top left. I stashed the saddle B/C the leather is coming off and needs to be recovered.

Also, you should not expect to have the old style 52 tooth "Phantom" sprocket on yours. The few 55-59 originals that do, are likely because the terrain conditions dealers sold from and or collectors have changed them.. . 1954/5. Schwinn began to eliminate the large front chain rings. IDK but guess that, Schwinn's newest line of middleweights came out in 1954/5 because demand for smaller chain ring, even today is universal whereas, larger is harder in stop and go traffic and hilly regions. So, I guess that your chain ring, the same as mine, has the intent of being part of the whole 'New Style' package.

Yet, what makes the 55-59 the least common is the  front fender. Consider U self lucky that  you stumbled on one that has the original springer and front fender.

In 55 Schwinn made them differently and called the springer 'New Style'.   The 'Old Style' front fenders, which is most common and reproduced in 1995 do not mount on the New Style springer fork without modifications. It is not any different than old style except; the New Style's fender to fork mount hole is centered while old is off set toward the rear so, it's difficult to find a 'New Style' front fender hence, an original 55-59 Black, Red, Green or the 1955 only Blue  Phantom front fender is not common by any means.
😉


'


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 24, 2022)

I forgot, the Black Phantom usually came with red or black grips, mine are red. The white that you have are newer. Your pedals will be the more expensive and desired type which very similar types were reproduced in the 90's as well and embossed 'Schwinn Deluxe' on the rubber blocks with large AS on end caps. My originals are the same as photo below except, better condition. I've added The 95 repop pedal end cap photo so, U can see and compare the differences between original and reproductions.







1995 Phantom Repop AS pedals:


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 24, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> I forgot, the Black Phantom usually came with red or black grips, mine are red. The white that you have are newer. Your pedals will be the more expensive and desired type which very similar types were reproduced in the 90's as well and embossed 'Schwinn Deluxe' on the rubber blocks with large AS on end caps. My originals are the same as photo below except, better condition. I've added The 95 repop pedal end cap photo so, U can see and compare the differences between original and reproductions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1651051
> ...



Hey Jeff, I appreciate your responses and you're giving me a lot to think about. So one question on the "Deluxe" pedals. So I may be connecting dots here that don't need connected but I had assumed that the "deluxe" pedals were only on the deluxe version of the bikes (which i thought included the locking fork). Is there a link between deluxe and locking forks at all or am I crazy?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 24, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Hey Jeff, I appreciate your responses and you're giving me a lot to think about. So one question on the "Deluxe" pedals. So I may be connecting dots here that don't need connected but I had assumed that the "deluxe" pedals were only on the deluxe version of the bikes (which i thought included the locking fork). Is there a link between deluxe and locking forks at all or am I crazy?



Nope and yup, U R certainly nuts! Just kidding  🤪. As I understand; Deluxe pedals were on many Schwinn heavy bikes albeit 'Deluxe' were mainly used in versions considered to have  premium features. All of the Phantoms are premium models whereas, other models or styles that may have Deluxe pedals  may not include the "Deluxe" decal too. .  So, for that, yeah but no B/C it's a feature on premium type models. And I guess that; after 59 Schwinn began ending them on other factory built styles as well. Not but pretty sure, on older Deluxe pedals the AS mark has a little wider font.

As to having a locking fork, I hear the New Style may have one but never seen it. In the old style fork, most included it but not always. As with most package kits and supplies for their projected  sales, like autos, it's dependent on what prices dealer or distributor's expected buget and price variances availed with factory orders for their entire annual or quarterly stock.

Yours incidentally, As a BFG or other none Schwinn exclusive dealers, some times they'll purchase last year's or clearance models with parts Schwinn is liquidating which could by why some may have the 52 tooth sprocket too. .   Yours is certainly, for 1955, the newest model on the shelves.  So, if you can imagine, it would be likely, in a kid's eyes, the best Black Phantom in 1954's early Xmas release and during 1955, any kid would want.
Mine also has an original Speedometer. 'Yes sir, woo hoo!'


----------



## Mymando (Nov 13, 2022)

Nice work for a first timer! Welcome to an awesome and very addictive hobby. Great pics to chronicle your efforts. Very cool!


----------

